# Fireside Chat: Making a New Story-Maker/Roleplay Discord Server



## PercyD (Nov 3, 2018)

Yo!
You can call me PD and I've been rping for a ridiculous amount of time. |D

I love stories, though, and in addition to writing more short stories I'd like to make a community of writer-rpers. However, I need your help!
This is what I have thus far:

I need a space where paragraph rp is enforced. (A paragraph is at, bare minimum, 3 sentences)
I need a space for sandboxing. (No paragraph rp, just a place for testing out characters and playing around with ideas)
The server will be 18+ only
I need a space for NSFW and a space for SFW
Some questions I'm looking to answer:

How many people would be interested in a story focused server?
Are people capable of modding their own roleplay sessions?
Will multiple roleplay scenes on one channel work?
Are there enough people with mediation skills to help manage the server?
Tell me your thoughts!
Some people of interest-
@Mudman2001 
@LoEM_1942 
@Miseix 
@Bereryce ​


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 3, 2018)

As a writer I would be very interested in a space to improve my work and my ability to RP. I’d be happy to do my best to make sure anything I’m involved with is self-moderated. As for multiple scenes per channel, I’d have to see first hand if it works out to answer that.

Sounds like a fun idea for a server, hope to see it come to fruition. May I suggest an idea from another writing server, that being a reader role for people who might rather read stories or RPs? Might not be what you had in mind though, if that’s the case, ignore this suggestion


----------



## PercyD (Nov 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> As a writer I would be very interested in a space to improve my work and my ability to RP. I’d be happy to do my best to make sure anything I’m involved with is self-moderated. As for multiple scenes per channel, I’d have to see first hand if it works out to answer that.
> 
> Sounds like a fun idea for a server, hope to see it come to fruition. May I suggest an idea from another writing server, that being a reader role for people who might rather read stories or RPs? Might not be what you had in mind though, if that’s the case, ignore this suggestion


Thanks Foxy! c:

I could incorporate a reader role. Getting feedback on your writing is the only way to improve too, so having people just dedicated to reading would be good. 
My only thing is that there would be nothing stopping people just from reading already. It's *not* a requirement to rp, write, or just read. 
I suppose if people were interested we could have an observer/reader role if they want it, especially if they are good at giving good feedback on stories.


----------



## Bereryce (Nov 3, 2018)

I'd be down for it. Just have to make it, I suppose. Other than that. there's not a whole lot you or Foxy haven't discussed, so I'd say go for it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2018)

If your lookin for more folks to join, im interested. I really enjoy swapping stories and participating in light rp.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 3, 2018)

I just need a good name for it. 
Usually I'm good at naming things, but my creativity has been spent elsewhere. |D


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I just need a good name for it.
> Usually I'm good at naming things, but my creativity has been spent elsewhere. |D


Fire side chat has a really good ring to it, and if its a discord server you could always change it later.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 3, 2018)

Bere suggested Writer's Corner to me~.

Maybe the Fireside Writer's Corner.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 3, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Bere suggested Writer's Corner to me~.
> 
> Maybe the Fireside Writer's Corner.



I once tried making a writing server, didn't advertise it enough so it didn't go anywhere, but I called it "FURious Scribblings." That name, now that my server is gone, is up for grabs.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2018)

Writer's corner sounds great.

I think thats a good name.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh, the other thing I forgot to add-
The server is going to be invite only. 
You can invite people directly, but no posting links in places. It keeps down things like raids and people who aren't serious.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I once tried making a writing server, didn't advertise it enough so it didn't go anywhere, but I called it "FURious Scribblings." That name, now that my server is gone, is up for grabs.


Huhu-
Thats cute. =u= Also, you can't get good unless you scribble a bit!!
I don't think this server will be fur oriented, though. Just stories. Fur stories too.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 1, 2019)

So the thing is made!

This thread will be for finding more people. c:

But the server is in a constant state of creation =u=/


----------



## PercyD (Jan 2, 2019)

Looking for some fresh ideas!


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey I’m intrested. What sort of stories are you after in the rp?


----------



## PercyD (Jan 3, 2019)

SneakthiefCoalfire said:


> Hey I’m intrested. What sort of stories are you after in the rp?


It's less a place of specific stories and more a place to work on stories. c:

We do have a tagging system so people can find/ participate in things that they like! Heres an exeprt from the server that I feel like might answer your question:
_



			Managed by @Sagiri
		
Click to expand...

_


> Let everyone know what genres you are interested in.
> You can assign them using Sagiri in #bots.
> 
> Finding people interested in what genre your  story takes place in is a great way to begin on making your story and getting interested players. You can also @ each role in your roleplay descriptions. Try not to abuse it, each story can only have up to *2* genres attached to it in it's description. You can assign as many genre roles as you want.
> ...


​


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Jan 3, 2019)

PercyD said:


> It's less a place of specific stories and more a place to work on stories. c:
> 
> We do have a tagging system so people can find/ participate in things that they like! Heres an exeprt from the server that I feel like might answer your question:
> ​


Ok cheers. I would say my prefer genre would be split between three, but for simplistic terms. I will choose %selfrole High Fantasy and %selfrole. But a lot of story ideas have dark fantasy creatures in both fantasy settings and based off different periods in history. Maybe I just over complicate it


----------



## PercyD (Jan 3, 2019)

SneakthiefCoalfire said:


> Ok cheers. I would say my prefer genre would be split between three, but for simplistic terms. I will choose %selfrole High Fantasy and %selfrole. But a lot of story ideas have dark fantasy creatures in both fantasy settings and based off different periods in history. Maybe I just over complicate it


I honestly have 4 different genres I've subscribed to: Eldritch horror, Historic Fantasy, Folklore, and [X] Punk

_Theres no limit to how many you assign to yourself._ There is a limit to how many you tag your content with, just as a courtesy to others to limit on spamming. c:


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Jan 4, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I honestly have 4 different genres I've subscribed to: Eldritch horror, Historic Fantasy, Folklore, and [X] Punk
> 
> _Theres no limit to how many you assign to yourself._ There is a limit to how many you tag your content with, just as a courtesy to others to limit on spamming. c:


That’s fair enough. Anyway I’ll waiy for the discord channel to open


----------



## PercyD (Jan 6, 2019)

SneakthiefCoalfire said:


> That’s fair enough. Anyway I’ll waiy for the discord channel to open


It's already opened, actually -u-/

I'll send you an invite.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## DestinyDrake (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd love to assist in this, I've been looking for somewhere to work on stories with others for the past month with no success. Despite my years in rp and character development


----------



## PercyD (Jan 21, 2019)

Yea, I've been doing this for a few years too but it can be hard to find people to bounce ideas off of. Thats why I did this =u=//


----------



## DestinyDrake (Jan 21, 2019)

I would very much like to join then


----------



## PercyD (Jan 21, 2019)

I'll send you an invite over PM. c:


----------



## PercyD (Jan 28, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## reid minnich (Jan 28, 2019)

I'd like to look around. I've seen this tried a few times with varying success. Pls pm me an invite.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 28, 2019)

reid minnich said:


> I'd like to look around. I've seen this tried a few times with varying success. Pls pm me an invite.


I'll send you an invite, but~~, I'm also curious about what you've seen!

You don't have to name any names, but could you describe some approaches that you've seen in the past? Maybe talk about what they did well and what they've could have worked on? This thread is for discussing just that as well. c:


----------



## reid minnich (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm in one right now, the sci-fi also mentioned in the tavern, which is going well. They are all in a different timezone, so I cannot connect with them real time. I've tried others that dissolve into chaos as players hijack the story line or the thing lacks any plot at all.


----------



## srsishere (Jan 28, 2019)

I am very interested! I am a but picky when it comes to role plays and I am not a huge fan of 1x1s, so I would like a group of people I can consistently play with


----------



## PercyD (Jan 28, 2019)

reid minnich said:


> I'm in one right now, the sci-fi also mentioned in the tavern, which is going well. They are all in a different timezone, so I cannot connect with them real time. I've tried others that dissolve into chaos as players hijack the story line or the thing lacks any plot at all.


Ah, yea. We're pretty new so we haven't had much chance to play test story management extensively. We do have a place for story management and general mediation, though!

The different time zones doesn't seem to be an issue. The server is slower right now, so we just have conversations over the time zones, lol. Things might have to be put in place for when things speed up though, but this is a space of constant creation~.

Thanks for your input! Really appreciated.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 28, 2019)

srsishere said:


> I am very interested! I am a but picky when it comes to role plays and I am not a huge fan of 1x1s, so I would like a group of people I can consistently play with


Thats cool! I'll send you an invite to try it out. c:


----------



## Marlimoo (Jan 28, 2019)

I'd love to try out this discord if thats okay? I havent RP'd in years and really would like to get back into it. im so out of the game i don't even understand any of the vocab to describe what type of RP is available. I'd just like to be a part of a decent community of good RPers!


----------



## PercyD (Jan 28, 2019)

Marlimoo said:


> I'd love to try out this discord if thats okay? I havent RP'd in years and really would like to get back into it. im so out of the game i don't even understand any of the vocab to describe what type of RP is available. I'd just like to be a part of a decent community of good RPers!


Ah! What was it like when you were rping? cx

I've been rping for an embarassing amount of time, so I might remember back to when you were playing~. Also, where were you mainly playing?


----------



## Marlimoo (Jan 28, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Ah! What was it like when you were rping? cx
> 
> I've been rping for an embarassing amount of time, so I might remember back to when you were playing~. Also, where were you mainly playing?


 Over on DA, i was like 15 at the time, Rping with kids around the same age over chat, Some liked fantasy, others were more slice of life stuff. It was a mix, i generally tended to match the style of the person who was holding the story line.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 28, 2019)

Marlimoo said:


> Over on DA, i was like 15 at the time, Rping with kids around the same age over chat, Some liked fantasy, others were more slice of life stuff. It was a mix, i generally tended to match the style of the person who was holding the story line.


|D I might be dating myself but I started on _AOL_....
-I briefly rped on DA! Mainly storyboarding and comics though. I really want to get back into storyboarding myself~.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 31, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## PercyD (Feb 4, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## PercyD (Feb 7, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 7, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Bump!


Uh oh, you've encountered a wild Grizzlybold from the bumping!

So, what the gecko hecko is this server? And can I play in the sandbox? UwU


----------



## PercyD (Feb 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Uh oh, you've encountered a wild Grizzlybold from the bumping!
> 
> So, what the gecko hecko is this server? And can I play in the sandbox? UwU


Oh nooo~ |D

Place where me and Foxy hide out. We read stories and exchange critques. ouo

Theres an rp area too for trying out ideas.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 7, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Oh nooo~ |D
> 
> Place where me and Foxy hide out. We read stories and exchange critques. ouo
> 
> Theres an rp area too for trying out ideas.


"Ideas" ;3

Alrighty I'll leave you and Foxy together then.


----------



## PercyD (Feb 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Ideas" ;3
> 
> Alrighty I'll leave you and Foxy together then.


>u> Yes ideas~~.

c: You can come too if you want! It's a little slow since it started literally a few months ago. But it's a great space for making it what you need it to be.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 7, 2019)

PercyD said:


> >u> Yes ideas~~.
> 
> c: You can come too if you want! It's a little slow since it started literally a few months ago. But it's a great space for making it what you need it to be.


I guess. I plan to sleep soon though. >c>
(Hopefully I sleep soon that is.)


----------



## PercyD (Feb 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I guess. I plan to sleep soon though. >c>
> (Hopefully I sleep soon that is.)


I too also plan ouo

I can send you an invite over PM tomorrow. c:


----------



## PercyD (Feb 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Traget (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello! I'd be interested in having a look around if you're still inviting people.

I've written a few stories and done a couple of RPs, but it can be hard to find people who like more plot driven RPs, and just writing stories by myself gets a bit dull after a while.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 20, 2019)

*feels bumped*

A high-quality RP and story server, if you still need people, you can always invite me ~


----------



## PercyD (Feb 20, 2019)

Huhu~, yes I'll send you a link @ConorHyena 

And yes, we are still inviting people. c: 
This is just the front facing thread, I suppose.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 18, 2019)

=u=/ Bump!
Have time to promote this again~. Looking for more writers!


----------



## Shale (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey! I'd definitely like an invite too if that's cool.  I'm a big writer/RPer and always looking for a good community to get involved in.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 28, 2019)

Shale said:


> Hey! I'd definitely like an invite too if that's cool.  I'm a big writer/RPer and always looking for a good community to get involved in.


Sure thing!
It's a new space, ergo it's really slow. It's really just a space for you to make it your own. I've been playing around with letting people use it as a space for closed rps on discord as well. 

I'll PM you an invite. c:


----------

